

Ask YC: should we apply if we're sure we won't be able to come at the interview? - raquo

Hello!<p>We're from Russia and getting a US visa turns out to be a much longer process than we expected. Now we're rather sure it won't be ready by April 17th.<p>I understand that the interview is crucial for making better investment decisions, therefore the question – does it make sense to apply for us?
======
alnayyir
Not really no.

